# 2013 allroad Rear Seat Stuck Down



## Heavy_Arms (Mar 10, 2015)

I have what to my knowledge is a somewhat unique problem. When I put the rear right seat down, the middle seat belt gets stuck, thus not allowing the seat to swing back up into position. I have brought it into the shop twice and both times they claimed to have fixed it. The second time I had them change the seat belt retractor out for a brand new one, but now I find myself in the same position :banghead:. Since the techs at my local dealership are clearly incompetent, I have decided it is times to take things into my own hands. Before I started pulling the rear seats out (which I have heard from friends at Audi is a pain in the ass), I thought I would se if anyone else has ever experienced this problem and how they fixed it. Any insight would be great!


----------

